# Bellator FC 63: Lozano vs Amoussou



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator 63
Date: Mar 30, 2012
Location: Uncasville, Connecticut
Venue: Mohegan Sun Arena
Broadcast: MTV2 and Spike.com












> MAIN CARD (MTV2)
> 
> Karl Amoussou vs. Chris Lozano (welterweight-tourney opening round)
> Raul Amaya vs. Ben Saunders (welterweight-tourney opening round)
> ...





> Promotional newcomer Jordan Smith (17-2 MMA, 0-0 BFC) has replaced Brian Foster (18-5 MMA, 0-0 BFC) in Bellator Fighting Championships' season-six welterweight tournament.
> 
> Bellator officials today announced that Foster has not been medically cleared for a scheduled appearance at next week's Bellator 63 event and has been forced to withdraw.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/27939/bel...cleared-replaced-by-newcomer-jordan-smith.mma


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well this should be an interesting fight card.


----------



## Sgt. Kilroy (Mar 29, 2012)

This fight is going to be very interesting, I cant wait till tomorrow night. I got my money on Amoussou.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, unfortunate that I won't we able to see this fight card.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Here are the weigh in results, and amazing no last minute fight changes:



> In a pleasing departure from recent weeks, all 24 competitors on this weekend's Bellator 63 event made weight for the show.
> 
> Today's official fighter weigh-ins took place at Mohegan Sun in Uncasville, Conn., and the entire event went without a hitch.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/28038/bellator-63-weigh-in-results.mma


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Isn't the first fightcard this season that didn't have some kind've hickup? Finally the Bellator fighters had it all together. Then again when you have fightcards every week things happen.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Ben Saunders discusses tonight's opponent and says he's '100 percent' certain he'll stay in there with Bellator even if the UFC wanted him back:



> This is a guest post by Stephie "Crooklyn" Daniels. Follow Stephie on Twitter @CrooklynMMA.
> 
> With Bellator 63 just a few more hours away, the quarterfinals of the welterweight tourney will be kicked off with some great matches. Of particular interest is the one between Raul Amaya and crowd favorite, Ben Saunders. With his last fight but a distant memory, Saunders hopes to get back on track in impressive fashion. I recently got a quick interview with Ben, and was able to get his thoughts going into this season's tournament.
> 
> ...


http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2012/3/30/2913756/ben-saunders-bellator-interview-lima-rematch#storyjump

And here's how the fighters in the main event choose to hype things up:



> Maybe you can see why Chris Lozano is a little worked up.
> 
> "Lozano is going to be my new punching bag," said Karl Amoussou (13-4-2 MMA, 1-1 BFC), who fights Lozano (9-2 MMA, 2-2 BFC) Friday at Bellator 63. "I'm going to knock him out cold."
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/28037/angered-karl-amoussou-promises-bellator-63-knockout.mma

Here's an interview for the new fighter to Bellator coming in on short notice:



> Jordan Smith keeps telling himself slow and steady, like a tortoise, when it comes to his career.
> 
> But things have been moving pretty quickly as of late.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/28030/lat...mith-aims-to-make-most-of-bellator-chance.mma


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

And so the welterweight tournament begins and brings forth new blood.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Hope you guys were watching this:

http://www.spike.com/shows/bellator-fighting-championships/live

What an uppercut from Koreshkov, the Russian lowered the boom like they say. The female Russian on the prelims didn't have such a nice night however.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Amaya has to have a broken orbital, that eye is jacked.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That's what happens when one's orbital bone gets in a fight broken. Remember that Bob Sapp got his orbital bone broken by Cro Cop. Before that he was a legit contender, now look at him.


----------

